# Recipe 7 mag 180 grn Berger bullets



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't found what I am looking for yet, so asking the experts about this caliber/bullet combo. Who has a load they like and are willing to share? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Kinda of a heavy load for 7mm dont ya think ? 180 gr


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

According to the Berger specs, the yaw on this .284 bullet is awesome downrange. I am going to try them. I know one guy who is shooting these in 7 mag and one in a .280 Ackley Improved. They love them. I was going to go with the 168 grain bullets, but they talked me into the 180s. 

BTW, the rifle is a Remington Sendero, 26" Stainless Fluted barrel, with 9 1/4 twists per inch, it should handle the heavy loads well.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> According to the Berger specs, the yaw on this .284 bullet is awesome downrange. I am going to try them. I know one guy who is shooting these in 7 mag and one in a .280 Ackley Improved. They love them. I was going to go with the 168 grain bullets, but they talked me into the 180s.
> 
> BTW, the rifle is a Remington Sendero, 26" Stainless Fluted barrel, with 9 1/4 twists per inch, it should handle the heavy loads well.


Will this be "the competition"?

©


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Given:7mag
26" Barrel
Berger(? I guessed the VLD)

I Quickloads says:






I'm kinda thinking (If the VLDs) Reloader 25. Almost 100% Case capacity used with a 100% powder burn and a good velocity. My second choice might be Reloader 33 or IMR 7828.
Of course, back off at least 10% and work up.
Give me a bullet "model #" and i can get some "better" numbers.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> Will this be "the competition"?
> 
> ©


Uhhhh, naw man this is just mah hawg gun.........well maybe depending on how good a recipe I mix up. The bullets are the bomb, just gotta match them to the riflio.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> Given:7mag
> 26" Barrel
> Berger(? I guessed the VLD)
> 
> ...


VLD hunting, part number 28502, 180 grain .284.

The BC on these bullets is .659. That is amazing.

Also, At about 75 yds, they stabilize and at 100 can be one holers. They also hold sub moa at extreme distances. My buddy shot 5 shots out of his .280 AI at 600 yds that you could cover with a coke can. About 1/4 MOA.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

I shoot a 175 sierra over 72 grains of H1000. Have been shooting this combo for years. Very accurate with a lot of balls behind it!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

mgeistman said:


> I shoot a 175 sierra over 72 grains of H1000. Have been shooting this combo for years. Very accurate with a lot of balls behind it!


The H1000 is what I am hearing is the right stuff. Thanks for the data.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> The H1000 is what I am hearing is the right stuff. Thanks for the data.


Whatever you do, back that off about 12 grains or so. 
Quickloads show his load to be about 6,000 PSI over max (a 7.9% compressed charge) for that cartridge if he's using Sierra SPBTs and 8500 for the Matchkings. No wonder it has some "balls"!
It also shows that same charge weight with your Bergers to be 13,000 PSI over max (an 11.2% compressed charge)!!! 58 grains +/- is about a 10% reduction from max for that cartridge.
I'm not saying Quickloads is the authority, but it definitely is a good tool for safety checking.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, I haven't checked any data to confirm that load yet, but I am for sure always on the side of safety, plus it minimizes wear and tear on the rifle.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

From Hodgdon:


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Im sorry, i should of added in my post NOT to copy my load. I was just answering to the op's first post. Ive worked my way from 63 grains to 72, five shots at a time, and thats what load ive found to shoot the best in my rifle, And yes spurgersalty, my load is just a "little" compressed .


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mgeistman said:


> Im sorry, i should of added in my post NOT to copy my load. I was just answering to the op's first post. Ive worked my way from 63 grains to 72, five shots at a time, and thats what load ive found to shoot the best in my rifle, And yes spurgersalty, my load is just a "little" compressed .


And has BIG balls!


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

Go to this site, they have almost every caliber and every bullet known...
http://www.reloadersnest.com/frontpage.asp?CaliberID=48


----------

